# Genetic Testing 5 panel



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Cross Fingers I get all N/N back sending in for Bills Boston Bar and Light Hershey Kiss also am sending samples to PetDNA to do the comprehensive agouti on Light Hershey Kiss. Doing their DNA for AQHA too. Using Animal Genetics for the 5 panel and the DNA.They seem to have the fastest turn around time. $330 bucks later but the peice of mind is worth it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I didn't think that AQHA was excepting any testing from anywhere other than UC Davis anymore?


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> I didn't think that AQHA was excepting any testing from anywhere other than UC Davis anymore?


You know what your right dang it I'll have to do the DNA thru UC Davis they are just sooooo slow.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If your doing the five panel test through the AQHA you get a copy of the results as the AQHA then owns that information, that's part of the reason it takes so long because it gets sent to AQHA first. Personally I wouldn't be using that kit because I want to know what other information they are using it for.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> If your doing the five panel test through the AQHA you get a copy of the results as the AQHA then owns that information, that's part of the reason it takes so long because it gets sent to AQHA first. Personally I wouldn't be using that kit because I want to know what other information they are using it for.


 
So I'll just do the DNA thru them and the others from Animal Genetics and PetDNA


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you need HYPP and HERDA testing? Those are easy to rule out with pedigree. PSSM and GBED you should probably do. MH is rare and only comes into play if your horse is going to have anaesthesia. I'd say the MH could wait if necessary. If you can rule out HYPP and HERDA it would be cheaper to buy individually. I haven't had long wait times with either UC Davis or Animal genetics. I think the longest I waited was 10 business days from receipt of my sample.

DNA typing for parentage verification is something you definitely should do if they are breeding animals.

Like NdAppy said - AQHA/APHA (depending on who you buy from) owns those results. Until they announce what they're doing with all that data, I'll pay more to own my horse's genetic info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

CCH said:


> Do you need HYPP and HERDA testing? Those are easy to rule out with pedigree. PSSM and GBED you should probably do. MH is rare and only comes into play if your horse is going to have anaesthesia. I'd say the MH could wait if necessary. If you can rule out HYPP and HERDA it would be cheaper to buy individually. I haven't had long wait times with either UC Davis or Animal genetics. I think the longest I waited was 10 business days from receipt of my sample.
> 
> DNA typing for parentage verification is something you definitely should do if they are breeding animals.
> 
> ...


Yep Light Hershey Kiss has some Poco Bueno breeding and I'm going to do the 5 panel just to rule everything out I think it adds more value to them and it will help me when I us them for breeding in the future Light Hershey Kiss is in foal right now to Dualing Lil Highbrow he tested N/N on everything so no worries with this foal but I may use someone else next year and alot of Cutting horses have herda stuff going on.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just used UC Davis for Daisy's HYPP testing, got the results via email notification the afternoon of the second day they had it. Very quick.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Animal Genetic's is super fast I love them. I will be doing my DNA throught AQHA and the 5 panel test through Animal Genetics


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh also, good luck on a all negative results!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

I wish I read this before I sent the 5 panel in to AQHA. Does anyone know how long it takes to get the results back from the AQHA?


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I ended up going thru the AQHA since they do not use anyone but UC Davis most of mine very fairly quick the one and only problem I had was during the website fiasco lol


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I think mine took a couple of weeks. About the time I was getting antsy, it came.


----------



## Hannahja111 (Apr 19, 2015)

What does N/O mean on the OWLFS 5 penal test mean?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Hannahja111 said:


> What does N/O mean on the OWLFS 5 penal test mean?


It means the horse has one frame gene, also know as lethal white. When a horse has one copy, it is fine and causes no problems at all. However, a horse that carries a frame gene must ALWAYS be bred to a horse that has been tested and has NO frame gene. In a single copy, there is no danger. But if a foal gets a copy of the gene from each parent, it is born with a condition involving a malformed digestive system which causes the foal to die painfully within the first few days of life, unless it is euthed early.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

You know, Sometimes I don't get notice of posts on my threads. I don't check horse forum daily so I depend on my email. Oh well Anyway. The results were Negative! Yeah. So happy. I am not sure why I was worried because her dad and grand dad are famous stallions would have had to have a negative 5 panel and her mom has been bred many many times and I am sure would have a negative 5 panel. 

Now to start breeding. Vet comes today to check on ovaries for the 2nd time. Frozen seaman is being shipped overnight tonight. I will be leaving mare with vet for a couple night. So excited. 

Baby daddy is Dun Roosting. The color options are endless! Golden Buckskin and Red Dun!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I am not sure why I was worried because her dad and grand dad are famous stallions would have had to have a negative 5 panel and her mom has been bred many many times and I am sure would have a negative 5 panel


Actually, famous and popular stallions/mares are the reason testing is so essential. Many of those horses do not have a negative 5 panel and so even more horses end up with genetic diseases as the horses carrying them are/were in high demand. HYPP, GBED and HERDA trace back to very famous and popular stallions but the diseases were unknown until it was too late (several hundred direct offspring and even more in later generations produced from the stallion who is the origin of a particular genetic disease) and there are many horses who still carry these diseases and are still used in the breeding shed. 

Famous and/or bred many times means nothing about being free of genetic diseases 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

